# Does anybody else's GSD sleep like this??



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oddly enough I think I have the only GSD in the world who does not sleep like that, lol... But we have all hard wood flooring so maybe that's why, I dunno!


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> Oddly enough I think I have the only GSD in the world who does not sleep like that, lol... But we have all hard wood flooring so maybe that's why, I dunno!


We have tile and carpet floors. He sleeps like that even on the furniture! I've never had a dog that makes me laugh as much as this one!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leolion (May 28, 2013)

Yes but mine seems to do it more like this..









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Leolion said:


> Yes but mine seems to do it more like this..
> View attachment 75210
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely precious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justallen30 (Feb 22, 2013)

My male sure does!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Both my dogs have slept like that. Cracks me up everytime


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

So jealous! Kaiser never sleeps like this. ..not even when he was little!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lmao, yes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin does 

Zeke doesnt though, he must be one of the only 2 in the world that doesnt 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Raina sleeps like that but she likes to lean up against something - like a chair or the gate - anything to lean on. Love the pictures!


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

yup!

sometimes:










or:










but most of the time:


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, sometimes Jake does. More so at night I find.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha yes. We call it her "draw me like one of your French girls" pose.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gypsy does. Our first two, Bear and Jenna did not sleep this way. However, Gypsy mostly sleeps like that in her crate.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

YES. in fact just yesterday I made a comment on it in another thread

"My 4 1/2 month old male is the same way. Everywhere we go everyone comments on how calm and well behaved he is. he has his times in the early morning and later on at night when we go play at the park that he will be active, but other than that he is fine to come to work with me and sleep most of the day. Even when we are at home _*he lies on his back with his legs in the air and sleeps most of the day. *_in the car he just sits down and sometimes if the drive is long enough he takes another nap. I guess its just his personality, which is fine with me. I will see how it goes a few months from now. What i have seen when doing search is that sometimes they become quite the opposite when they hit their teens"
"


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Pretty white pup, OP!

Yes, mine sleeps like that when it's especially hot.


----------



## Jukebox (Mar 11, 2013)

Jackson loves to sleep like that. makes me laugh every time.


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

I might as well share my pic.


----------



## Morton (May 21, 2013)

Great pictures!

Our girl sleeps right in the middle of bed between us just like that. Doesn't want to miss a belly pat even at night!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

heres my Heidi, she`ll be 7 in Aug, just recently she started this, taken that long for her to feel safe


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No pics but Daisy did ,Lucky will but only on our leather love seat and the girls do if they are on their beds. No one does downstairs as we have hardwood but they prefer the furniture and their beds.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's great that other owners get a chuckle out of their dogs sleeping like that. And I thought Raider was the only one lol.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...oh yes...mine does too!


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

This is Meeah's "I'm exhausted!" sleeping position


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup, Wolfie sleeps like that too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Mine do too, but I can never get a photo...they always sleep with one eye open and jump up if I move to grab the camera.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Mine do too, but I can never get a photo...they always sleep with one eye open and jump up if I move to grab the camera.


 Same problem here :laugh:


----------



## KyleC (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine does that, it cracks me up every time.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I will have to snap a picture..but YES LOL and it's too funny


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

oh good I am not the only one who is spied on all night with that one eye. I can be as quiet as I can getting up to pee and that one eye is always watching me. I know she has to sleep sometime cuz I hear her dreaming...but it never fails it's not when I get up. Kind of creeps me out seeing that one eye watching me every where I go.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yes... all the time. I usually can't get pictures... but I have gotten these few:

















































When they were pups it was much more often.... they still do it now, but you have to be super super fast to snap a picture. It cracks me up though. Silly dogs.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes they all do/did.....A couple of Kaos & Havoc...


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, yeah!








Plays upside down too!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Love it...


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOOOVE all the pics!! My dad always feel like Kane is flashing him when he sleeps on his back lol. Our Aussie Shepherd started doing it recently after seeing Kane sleep like that so often! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Richter21 (May 25, 2013)

I love this thread, Richter is guilty as well.


----------



## Helenv84 (Jan 31, 2013)

She does it all the time!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep! Absolutely! 

I actually read about this. And the article said it is rare for dogs to do this, but research has shown that dogs like this are secure and grow up to be gentler and calmer. Gave me a lot of hope when ours terrified us with his biting and nipping. 

It could very well be ours sleeping in all of these pics. It's his favorite position. That and he likes to put his front teeth on something, not biting or chewing or nipping. just holding it lightly in his mouth. Like a curtain or my sock.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Too funny!

Nope, Liesl never sleeps like that. I find it interesting that most of you believe that most of your GSDs do. This never would have occurred to me.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sri said:


> Yep! Absolutely!
> 
> I actually read about this. And the article said it is rare for dogs to do this, but research has shown that dogs like this are secure and grow up to be gentler and calmer. Gave me a lot of hope when ours terrified us with his biting and nipping.
> 
> It could very well be ours sleeping in all of these pics. It's his favorite position. That and he likes to put his front teeth on something, not biting or chewing or nipping. just holding it lightly in his mouth. Like a curtain or my sock.



I always thought it was because he was too warm, because I noticed he does it more in the afternoon. But this is very interesting. It gives me hope too. lol


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

yup =]


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Nope neither of mine do,however that is awfully cute...


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Mine too! I always wondered if it was an indication of confidence, putting their belly out there like that 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Pornography. Lucy is not only sleeping like this, she is barking, whining, snorring and farting in her sleep. Very nice, especially if in presence of your accountant.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> Pornography. Lucy is not only sleeping like this, she is barking, whining, snorring and farting in her sleep. Very nice, especially if in presence of your accountant.


LOL. No wonder she is impeccable.


----------



## ramsker (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL . . . this thread is cracking me up. Ranger sleeps on his back all the time and has done it since we first brought him home. I had a golden retriever as kid and she did this, too.

But Ranger sleeps like that on his bed, on the tile floor, on the carpet . . . he loves sleeping on his back. He has also preferred to sit "lazy" since the day we brought him home, too. He certainly has a lot of personality.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorta!


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Kylie nearly always sleeps on her back. She will sleep like that on the tile, the carpet, her mat in the crate, and on the sofa. I had never seen a dog sleep like that before her.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine puppy sort of sleeps like that, but with his legs higher in the air, like a dead cockroach. My 8 yo has hip dysplasia, so he doesn't.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Pup does in her crate when there is something to prop her legs up. When she was a wee lass, she would sleep against the wall like this too. But now her preferred pose is dead flat on the side. I think this one might be easier to maintain since we have hardwood.


----------



## LittleLady (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## South2north (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes my does all the time. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

dbrooke are the dogs ears and belly that red or is it just the picture. Your first picture looks like there might be some irritation or infection.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

carmspack said:


> dbrooke are the dogs ears and belly that red or is it just the picture. Your first picture looks like there might be some irritation or infection.


His skin has been really pink since I got him. But he does frequently get but by ants and stung by bees and wasps on his stomach and inner thighs:/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaseywhiting (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep , no dignity









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the ears are red too , though. Get some vetricyn and give the dog a going over so that you don't have a staph infection growing


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

carmspack said:


> the ears are red too , though. Get some vetricyn and give the dog a going over so that you don't have a staph infection growing


His ears aren't red anymore. They're a normal pink. A lot of these photos are from the first couple of months I had him. His ears were hypersensitive, but we've gotten past that problem. The only problems left are his gastrointestinal issues and my never ending concern about his hips.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lowey2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Sleeping!*

Blake sleeping...


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)




----------

